# ZALMAN CNPS7X Idle 40°C, 100% 70+ °C on i7 4790



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello all!

I recently upgraded my PC to an I7 4790 and after experiencing 85°C at 100% with the stock cooler, I felt comfortable getting an aftermarket cooler and the temperatures still go relatively crazy under heavy load.

I have the CM 690 II case and I have tried reseating the heatsink both vertically and horizontally and the temps are the same, even when the fan is facing my graphics card(vertical alignment) the idle temp is a few degrees lower.

I'm not sure what am I doing wrong, I apply the Arctic Cooling paste the same way I've always done it and no matter how I position the cooler, the temps are way too big compared to what they're advertised. (every test I saw was around the 50-60 degrees at full load)

Also its worth mentioning that I tried both the low noise connector and the normal one as well as adjusted the fan control in my BIOS in all possible ways.
In the case with the low noise connector, the temps go up to 75°C but its literally silent, like it isn't working at all but without it, it is a bit louder and goes up to 70°C after a minute. (While having HWmonitor opened and starting Heavy Load, the temps go from 40 to 65 instantly and then after a minute goes up to 70 and then slowly fluctuates there)


I have the front fan, dual top fans from corsair and a rear fan and I keep all of the extra cables from the PSU tied up on the other side of the case.
Is the cooler not working properly, am I doing something wrong or is this okay for an i7? I've never owned one before.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you getting these readings from?

The CPU isn't overclocked is it?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Not overclocked, readings are from HWmonitor and Real Temp, same on both.

I enabled the warning beeps for my cpu temps to go off at 80 degrees and I remember on the stock cooler, it started beeping when HWmonitor showed 85 degrees.
So I assume that the actual temps are a few degrees lower but they're still pretty high I think.

Perhaps I should mention that my room is facing the south side and its currently around 30 degrees outside every day, maybe that is raising the temps?


----------



## BosPatrollie (Jun 22, 2014)

The ambient temperature will play a role in the readings you get, but not to such a huge degree.

Is your case fully enclosed with all your fans set up in the proper manner i.e ensuring ventilation takes place and not just shuffling of air inside the case?

If possible, please post a pic of your case as it stands and then one of the case with the side removed so we can see what the setup inside looks like.

Please also post a screenshot of the HWMonitor readings.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What CPU was in use before and did you experience any heat issues?
What are the Temps & Voltages in the Bios?
PC Specs & age?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

This is the situation after 15 minutes of rendering(5 minutes to go) and they vary between 68 and 75 on all cores. 









I can't take pictures currently but my previous system worked normally and its exactly the same case and setup.

I had an i5 2400 and CM Hyper TX3 which brought the temps to max 60 degrees when rendering

When I play Watch Dogs on ultra settings my GPU goes up to 80C and stops there while the cpu varies between 50 and 60 degrees.

This is after rendering ended:









On restart, BIOS shows 45 degrees, Vcore is 1.176V and DRAM is 1.500V.
On cold boot the temp is 38-40 degrees.

I really have no idea what am I doing wrong. The stock cooler made the temps go to 85 degrees instantly and my mobo's detector started beeping. 
I know that the stock cooler isn't the best thing out there but such high temp on it was very surprising.
The new cooler is better but it should be much better than it actually is.

If both coolers presented a problem and my case fans have always been the same, is there a way my motherboard is not placed properly or the BIOS is messed up?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How hot is the room the PC is in?

Is the CPU overclocked?

What are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V and VCORE voltages?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Niram said:


> I had an i5 2400 and CM Hyper TX3 which brought the temps to max 60 degrees when rendering
> 
> When I play Watch Dogs on ultra settings my GPU goes up to 80C and stops there while the cpu varies between 50 and 60 degrees.


The aftermarket cooler you are using is low budget and low end (95 mm fans).
Listings state it is not suitable for i7 Processors.
It isn't much better than the stock cooler Intel supplies.
You would be better off spending more for a better CPU cooler.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How hot is the room the PC is in?
> 
> Is the CPU overclocked?
> 
> What are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V and VCORE voltages?


It has been around 30C outside so probably 35 in my room at the time of the readings. Today its much better, maybe 25 outside and inside and the idle temp is around 33 while under stress testing it goes up to 70 again after a few minutes.
Its not overclocked and I don't plan to overclock.

Voltages in BIOS are the same as in HWmonitor.


Also I do not want to spend more on an aftermarket cooler cause there is no reason to. I don't want to overclock, I just want stable temperatures. Around 60C at 100% would be enough and that is what this cooler is advertised for.
I know that 70-75C at full load won't do anything to it since I will probably upgrade again in 2 years but it irritates me that it doesn't work properly.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> What CPU was in use before and did you experience any heat issues?
> What are the Temps & Voltages in the Bios?
> PC Specs & age?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

PC is 5 days old and its a custom build.

I'm beginning to think I screwed up somewhere in the building but I went carefully and it took me several hours to do it and besides I don't see how can it affect the temps. I've done it a billion times before as well.

Is there a way the mobo is not properly seated so it affects the temps? Can that happen?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Voltages in BIOS are the same as in HWmonitor.


They can't be. If that was the case then your PSU wouldn't even turn on or will be failing completely.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

